# 1 year spouse visa



## Barryhorne (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi guys

Im from The Uk - When me and my Thai Mrs move back to Thailand - After i have lived in Thailand for the 1 year period can i extend it for longer - I will be 31 by the way not over 50


----------



## EMIGRANT (Jun 12, 2010)

Barryhorne said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im from The Uk - When me and my Thai Mrs move back to Thailand - After i have lived in Thailand for the 1 year period can i extend it for longer - I will be 31 by the way not over 50


Get a one year "O" multiple entry visa from ? Hull -100 pounds.
You will have to leave LOS every 90 days.
You cannot get a retirement visa at 31
A resident visa comes later


----------



## Barryhorne (Mar 5, 2010)

so can i just keep renewing my 1 year spouse visa in Thailand then and just keep going to the border every 90 days for as long as i want?


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

Barryhorne said:


> so can i just keep renewing my 1 year spouse visa in Thailand then and just keep going to the border every 90 days for as long as i want?


Leave every 90 days, Asia Air is your friend. Singapore for 999 Baht anyone 

I go back to UK towards the end of my visa and get a new one, valid for a further year. Remember your Mrs will have to come with you as she must be present at the Embassy in London when you make your application. Better still, just have her do it all for you.


----------



## Islandman (Jun 13, 2008)

*1 Year spouse visa*

Hi Guys,

I've been on the Non Immigrant "O" spouse visa for approx. 5 years.

You don't have to leave the country every 3 months, however, you do have to report to immigration every 3 months.

Initially, I was told by immigration that I would have to find employment after the first year but they seem to have dropped that for the past 2 years now.

The Immigration Office in Phuket has improved incredibly over the past few years in terms of assistance and efficiency. With preparation you can be in and out quite quickly now whereas before it was an all day effort.

Best of Luck.


----------



## speakfrench1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*french man to get married to a thai lady to live in the UK*

we plan to get married and live in the uk 
any advise on documents to get
all the best


----------

